# Logan 820 10" x 24" Toolroom Lathe - $1650 (West Sacramento, CA)



## MrWhoopee

Logan 820 10" x 24" Toolroom Lathe
					

Logan 820 10" x 24" Toolroom Lathe, with Compound rest assy, Tailstock assy, Automatic feed control, Center rest. 115V/1PH



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## Choiliefan

"toolroom lathe" seems a stretch...


----------



## MrWhoopee

Choiliefan said:


> "toolroom lathe" seems a stretch...



Well, it IS small enough to fit in the toolroom. Check it out when you need it, just be sure to bring it back when you're done.


----------



## Chuck K

Choiliefan said:


> "toolroom lathe" seems a stretch...


That's funny.   I don't know why, but I was thinking earlier today about how the term "toolroom lathe" has evolved. It started out as a very rigid high precision lathe that was used by a journeyman toolmaker and morphed into any flimsy lathe that had a taper attachment.   Don't get me wrong,  I love the logan 820, but it ain't no 10EE.


----------



## Aaron_W

Odd they list items like the tailstock and compound that should be there in any complete lathe, but no mention of tooling even though there are clearly 2 chucks shown in the photo, and a sizable cabinet that could potentially contain other "treasures". Some sellers do themselves no favors.



Chuck K said:


> That's funny.   I don't know why, but I was thinking earlier today about how the term "toolroom lathe" has evolved. It started out as a very rigid high precision lathe that was used by a journeyman toolmaker and morphed into any flimsy lathe that had a taper attachment.   Don't get me wrong,  I love the logan 820, but it ain't no 10EE.



I found a thread that gave the real world definitions of some common, poorly defined machinist terms.

It is an engine lathe or just metal lathe when you are buying

It becomes a toolroom lathe when you are selling


----------



## Winegrower

Possibly not a very knowledgeable seller, and I believe it's over priced.   Could be a bargain for someone with some negotiation skills.


----------



## Aaron_W

Winegrower said:


> Possibly not a very knowledgeable seller, and I believe it's over priced.   Could be a bargain for someone with some negotiation skills.



I spent a fair bit of time last year looking for a lathe that size before finding one. I agree for a 10x24 Logan without much tooling I was seeing them more in the $900-1200 range. Of course with a cabinet full of tooling $1600 could be a bargain. At least they gave the size, I see a lot of ads for "metal lathe", with no brand, or size listed and often just one out of focus photo.


----------



## MontanaLon

Aaron_W said:


> It is an engine lathe or just metal lathe when you are buying
> 
> It becomes a toolroom lathe when you are selling


  It's all about perspective.

I'd like to see what is in the cabinet before passing judgement on the price. I've seen similar postings lacking in details about the extras. One "box of extras" for a mill I saw had enough in it to make it worth paying what the seller was asking and then just leaving the mill sitting there. It was like an Army footlocker and had a complete set of R8 collets, then an R8 to ER32 collet holder with what looked like 2 complete sets of ER collets. Dividing head, all the indexing plates, tailstock, 3j and 4j chucks for it, a rotary table, more gear cutters than I have seen in one place outside of a tool catalog and hundreds of mills still in the cases. I bet the extras in that "box" weighed close to 1 ton, I know I couldn't move it even a little. If I had had a way to move a full size mill I would have bought it and sold the mill for what I paid for the whole lot and kept the box. The seller had zero interest in separating, believe me I tried.

If the cabinet is mostly a home for wayward spiders $1650 is too much, but if it has some goodies inside it may be worth the price.


----------



## eeler1

Just think if you were to call it a’chucker’?


----------



## tmenyc

I like the Snapon cabinet hanging from the base; nice idea. My 820 was $900 just north of NYC, with full original base, 4 chucks, tool grinder, and a bunch of original tools.  

Tim


----------



## MrWhoopee

It's back, at a more modest price.









						Logan 820 10" x 24" Toolroom Lathe
					

Logan 820 10" x 24" Toolroom Lathe, with Compound rest assy, Tailstock assy, Automatic feed control, Center rest. 115V/1PH



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## Choiliefan

Comes with a precision square...


----------



## MrWhoopee

Choiliefan said:


> Comes with a precision square...



Oooh, I'd missed that, and a big one too! Wonder when it was last certified.


----------

